# Remote code for Yamaha HTR 5790 AV Receiver



## bosco10021 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a Yamaha HTR 5790 AV Receiver. 

I recently decided to try to have my Directv H21 remote control the Yamaha's volume and power.

I tried all the codes that I could find but with no luck.

Does anyone have one of these working with their Directv setup ?

If so would you please share a remote control code that works.

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To my knowledge there is no such code, as I have an HTR5940 and the last time I checked there was no code for it.


----------



## bubbers44 (Jan 23, 2007)

There isn't one code that will give you both ON & OFF commands for the yamaha, that uses two-key power scheme, with white remotes single power key one of the commands will always be missing. 

And the volume keys NEVER work initially with ANY audio code, reason is the volume keys won't work at all without a tv code, so no tv code, no volume. Once there is a tv code its volume is now in the way, to remedy that:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press VOL DOWN

Asnd if you want the Yamaha volume in ALL devices instead of just one:

1. av1 or av2 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT

So with tv code in, use Yamaha code 30176, and do one of the above to get the volume.
_

I got help on my Yamaha using the HR20 remote about two years ago. I searched for Yamaha remote and got the above to help since I now have the same problem with my new HR21 remote that won't control the Yamaha. Codes I found in search were 31476 and 30176 then using above method of using 993 to make it control volume and off. Since Yamaha has a standby button to turn off and power to turn on you can only turn it off. My Harmony does it all but costs a lot. Good luck. I am going to try it now on my new directv remote._________________


----------



## MARK777 (May 1, 2007)

I LOVE MY YAMAHA BUT IF I KNEW MY DIRECT REMOTE
COULD NOT BE USED TO CONTROL VOLUME I WOULD HAVE
PURCHASED A DIFFERENT RECEIVER.I HAVE FOUND NO CODES
FOR THIS PROBLEM FROM BOTH DIRECTV AND YAMAHA.:nono:


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

It's not D*'s fault! Any functionality would be limited. Get a Harmony! It will control MOST everything!


----------



## bubbers44 (Jan 23, 2007)

MARK777 said:


> I LOVE MY YAMAHA BUT IF I KNEW MY DIRECT REMOTE
> COULD NOT BE USED TO CONTROL VOLUME I WOULD HAVE
> PURCHASED A DIFFERENT RECEIVER.I HAVE FOUND NO CODES
> FOR THIS PROBLEM FROM BOTH DIRECTV AND YAMAHA.:nono:


I used the code 30176 again for my Yamaha and it worked two days ago on my HR21 remote I just got. Read the procedure i posted above,#3, and you should be in business. This time I noticed the code was at the top of the list when you go to menu, remote, receiver, Yamaha. It wasn't when I tried over a year ago.

Last night a friend came over who just bought directv upset because he couldn't control it because he put the receiver in a cabinet. He didn't know you could select rf to make it work.


----------

